# libxcb.so.2 not found



## no1 (Jul 31, 2014)

When `startx` I get error 
	
	



```
shard object "libxcb.so.2" not found required by libXext.so.b
```


```
No XDMCP requests will be granted
```


```
xserver died during startup
```
 what should I do?


----------



## worldi (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like some ports/packages need to be recompiled/reinstalled.

Do you use ports? Any chance you missed the "20140416: ..." entry regarding libxcb in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## no1 (Aug 1, 2014)

worldi said:
			
		

> Any chance you missed the "20140416: ..." entry regarding libxcb in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


I did not get what you are saying. I used the FreeBSD DVD to install Xorg, KDE I thought to install them from DVD and later update but it seems it doesn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

How did you update? Before updating always, yes _always_, read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## no1 (Aug 1, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you update?


I have used `pkg update`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? If I recall correctly some parts of KDE now require a newer version of Xorg. Your version may not have support for it.


----------



## retrogamer (Aug 1, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On what version of FreeBSD? If I recall correctly some parts of KDE now require a newer version of Xorg. Your version may not have support for it.


It sounds like he needs to set 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf.  I can attest that all of the packages included in the x11/kde4 metapackage are building and working fine now.  Of course the big mistake people are wont to make when they set 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 is forgetting to properly rebuild their drivers by doing 
	
	



```
make deinstall
```
 followed by 
	
	



```
make reinstall
```
, can't hurt to point that out I guess.

EDIT:  Oh, and as far as I know, x11/kde4 still isn't building with GLES, should have mentioned that.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2014)

See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports.


----------



## no1 (Aug 3, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On what version of FreeBSD?


version 10


----------

